# Aires near Troyes en route Geneva Samoens



## Vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

On our way out sking next week and are due to stop over for the night around Troyes.

The ones I have identified are Piney, Geraudot, Joinville or around the Lac D' Orient.

Has anyone been in that area this year and are the aires open?

Or has anyone any other ideas where to stay close to the motorway?

Thanks

Vicky


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This might help.

http://users.telenet.be/leo.huybrechts/snelweg.htm

Dave


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

The aire at Joinville is open all year. We were there in October and they were putting in a Flot Bleu. Click on WWW below to see the details on my website.

Christine


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I can recommend the Geraudot aire, nice location overlooking Lac D'Orient, open all year and plenty of room....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2060

Pete


----------



## PENJPET (Feb 9, 2009)

We stayed o/n at Aire de Troyes-Fresnoy on Boxing Day, got there about 12pm, pulled in at the motorhome/caravan area (first right) and there was one other motorhome there so parked next to it, a couple more came in later, no trouble at all, fairly well lit. Probably won't make it as far as this one when we travel out on the night of the 17th but will stop over on one of the bigger motorway aires.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

We have stayed on the Aie at Joinville twice in winter, once in January and last year in March.
It is usually one of our first or last stops on route to Calais.
A lovely little Aire there used to be free electric hookup.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

We have stayed on the Aie at Joinville twice in winter, once in January and last year in March.
It is usually one of our first or last stops on route to Calais.
A lovely little Aire there used to be free electric hookup.


----------

